# D-Link router problems



## Rodinal (Aug 16, 2008)

I replaced my AirPort Express base with a D-Link router temporarily in order to test it and it doesnt work. What can I do?

Long story made short:
I have to install this into my parents home for basic email use. They're using a Mac as well. We both have the same cable connection from the same provider. Before I do install it, I wanted to test it here at home where I've been running an AirPort Express G base for a long while.

Quite frankly, Apple pisses me off charging $99 for the Express base (yeah, I know, it's a N) while my D-link cost me $19.... But, just like 90% of the router users out there I only use it for the internet connection... so we're a few dozens millions not to give a shit about the N vs. G difference. So I thought I should try. If so many D-Links are working out there, why shouldn't mine? After all I do connect flawlessly on MacOS all the time with D-Links and Linksys and all kinds of supposedly crappy routers in coffee shops and elsewhere.

Anyways...
It doesn't work. The Wireless connection works but I can't go on any web site using Safari except's the one on the router. I have 4 green lights on the Network Assistant utility (even ISP is green) but Internet is red as well as server.

I use a cable modem. On AirPort Express G I had "Configure IPv54: using DHCP" and "Configure IPv6: Automatically". I did call my internet provider and they say those are the only things I should put. That works great.

So,
I unplugged the AirPort and plugged in the D-Link (through the router's WAN port). I did reset the modem by turning it off and then on again as they say in the manual. I waited for the modem to power up (even up to 5 minutes) before turning on the D-Link router.

The wireless connection works. I can access the router via Safari using the default 192.168.0.1 address. I have entered the same settings in the web server as on my machine: DHCP/Auto. Should I clone my MAC address? I did. Doesn't work.

&#8226; the power light is on
&#8226; the WAN light is blinking (manual says it means data transmission)
&#8226; the status light is blinging (manual says it means router is read)
&#8226; the wireless light is blinking (manual says it means data transmission)
&#8226; the four LAN LEDs are off (I don't have anything plugged in there)

Also, when I go to the Status tab into the web server, it says my WAN connection is on and active (the light on the router indicates the same thing)... so juice is somewhat flowing from the modem, just internet doesn't work.

D-Link router model is WBR-1310 rev B1.
http://support.dlink.ca/products/view.asp?productid=WBR-1310_revB
The test machine is a MacBook Air.


Any ideas?
Many many thanks.


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 16, 2008)

If you can connect to the router configuration page, can you see any internet/network settings? You should be able to check to see what IP info is coming from the cable modem, such as the gateway address, and the DNS that the router gets from the cable modem.
If you go to your System Preferences/Network pane - what IP address is coming from the router?


----------



## Rodinal (Aug 16, 2008)

In Setup > Network settings, I have a section "Router Settings"
Router IP Address: 192.168.0.1 (should I change it?)
Default Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0 (should I change it?)

I also have a section "Dynamic DHCP Client List" and it shows:
host name: unknown
IP: 192.168.0.101


======================

In my MacOS Network I have:

Configure IPv4: Using DHCP
IPv4 Address: 192.168.0.101
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Router: 192.168.0.1

Configure IPv6: Automatically
Router: [empty]
IPv6 Address: [empty]
Prefix Lenght: [empty]


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 16, 2008)

Everything seems to be OK with your router, and your computer network setup.
Going back to your router setup, what do you see for WAN or Internet settings? what do you see there for your DNS address?


----------



## Rodinal (Aug 16, 2008)

Internet connection type: Dynamic IP (DHCP)

Host Name: WBR-1310
MAC Address 00 1f 5b 84 94 37
(There is a Clone button underneath which I clicked)
Primary DNS Address: 24.200.241.37 (I got those from my providers web page here though I didn't have to enter them with the AirPort Express in order to make it work)
Secondary DNS Address: 24.201.245.77
MTU: 1500

===========
This is a copy-paste of the Status summary:

LAN:
MAC Address :	 00-1e-58-e9-a2-57
IP Address :	 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask :	 255.255.255.0
DHCP Server :	 Enabled

WAN:
MAC Address :	  00-1f-5b-84-94-37
Connection :	  DHCP Client Disconnected  
IP Address :	 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask :	 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway :	 0.0.0.0
DNS :	 24.200.241.37 24.201.245.77

WIRELESS 802.11G :
SSID :	 dlink
Channel :	 11
Encryption :	 Disabled


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok First in you Mac go to System Preferences->Network - highlight Airport and click on Advanced. Then click on the TCP/IP tab and turn off IPv6.

Second go to your D-link setup and see if it is getting an IP from the cable modem (don't post the IP though). If it is the ehternet cable to that router and see if you can get out. 

Then report back.


----------

